# Looking for a Graphic artist



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello, my company is looking for someone to do some graphic designing for us.
We are looking for cutting edge designs and will listen to any creative you may have for us.

Our major customers are schools and sports teams, so we are looking for someone who has an eye for high school fashion. Most of these customers are looking for something that makes an impact, looks cool, and is different from what other schools wear. 

However, there is one more thing we request. We are also looking for someone who has a design library that we can choose from and then offer to our customers. Many of our clients don't have much for us to goo off of, they just ask that we come up with something and use x, y & z colors. So if you already have some design concepts made up, we could just choose with ones to show our clients.

I was also thinking it would be a great opportunity for a print shop that already used a lot of different design ideas on past orders that would want to make a little more money on designs that they have already created.

Please feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Chance


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Are these designs supposed to be sports oriented or just for fashion?


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

You're post will be better answered here...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You may have to provide the theme of the work in the return you'll get the perfect design?


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

I worked for https://www.bluemoosetees.com for almost a year. Some of my work can be found in there "designs" section. 

i dont have an option for this on my site yet, but will soon. You can send them there, find a design they like, I can recreate it and have it printed


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

Blue Moose Tees


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of our requests are sports oriented, or artwork that could be for a sports teams. We also try to put a little bit of a fashion twist on things. 

Art like you find on bluemoosetees is pretty much what we are looking at to offer to our customers.


Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

I take it you didn't like my offer?


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I've got a stock art site: Stock Vector Artwork for screen printers and clothing lines - Freelance Fridge- Vector Art for Screen print, clothing, print, & more! and I'm sure you could refer to images on there, and then I could customize them with the school colors and wording, etc. Feel free to email me through my website if interested. Thanks!


----------

